# New stuff in 2012



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

We all have cell phone that have text messaging , and we all have once in a while problem with our automatic tool , so i have a request for 2012 , why not put a support text or chat ? It would be easier to fix our tool on the job site , we could send via our cell a picture of the problem and continue by text .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> We all have cell phone that have text messaging , and we all have once in a while problem with our automatic tool , so i have a request for 2012 , why not put a support text or chat ? It would be easier to fix our tool on the job site , we could send via our cell a picture of the problem and continue by text .


That was the intention of the chit chat thread I made up. It was if you didn't want to start up a new thread, and fire out a few quick questions on something, you could do it that way. Maybe it just needs a better name.

Maybe you can start up a new one:yes: with a better name


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> We all have cell phone that have text messaging , and we all have once in a while problem with our automatic tool , so i have a request for 2012 , why not put a support text or chat ? It would be easier to fix our tool on the job site , we could send via our cell a picture of the problem and continue by text .


:thumbdown:Screw that, I dont want to be answering my cell phone at work.:no:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I think its a good idea, I know first thing I do when one of my tools starts acting up is whip out the phone and start scrolling the contact list to see who can fix this.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :thumbdown:Screw that, I dont want to be answering my cell phone at work.:no:


 
Im with you, I dont even advertise my cell becouse i dont like it either, Its just a hassel and distracting, And its a way of screening, Impatient demanding people that are slow payers will call your cell, Better people call your home phone and leave a message. I have one for private use though. Cant say i have ever called anyone for help, The only time i have asked is on dwt and trolling the net in evenings, Or an awful lot of swearing, That sometimes works wonders :yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Their is a timezone thing. Maybe you're sitting home on drywall talk already. Alot of people dont have access to the web but they could text from a cell phone. It would have to be setup where replies would be sent back as a text message that way everyones cell phone is kept private.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> Their is a timezone thing. Maybe you're sitting home on drywall talk already. Alot of people dont have access to the web but they could text from a cell phone. It would have to be setup where replies would be sent back as a text message that way everyones cell phone is kept private.


Now thats starting to make more sense.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

You can always contact me via text, e-mail, 1-800 #, skype, private message. If you have a smart phone you can e-mail the picture to me or if you just have text capabilities you can text me the picture and I can give support from there. Or if you have a skype enabled phone we can do a video chat right on the jobsite. Machinemud and I solved his Nailspotter problem the other day via phone e-mails.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*nailspotter repair on jobsite*

and i must was soooo easy , for a couple of month , i had so much problem with my spotter leaving edge and i was sure that my blade was correct , i send a picture of my spotter to aaron , and i was not corect on my adjustement,, after a couple picture sent via my iphone , he send me back via his blackberry the corect adjustement, and minutes later , i was able to use it like if it was new !!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I think its a good idea, and also hats off to Aaron for offering all the suppprt that he does, I am trying to buy one piece at a time (kinda Like johnny cash lol) and every piece I buy is Columbia :thumbsup:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> You can always contact me via text, e-mail, 1-800 #, skype, private message. If you have a smart phone you can e-mail the picture to me or if you just have text capabilities you can text me the picture and I can give support from there. Or if you have a skype enabled phone we can do a video chat right on the jobsite. Machinemud and I solved his Nailspotter problem the other day via phone e-mails.


Aaron; How keen are you on helping someone out with north star tools? I didn't have much of a choice in brands (only the one) when I purchased my set, but I nearly tossed my bazooka out the window yesterday...jamming like crazy...the cutter blade isn't retracting fully after I engage it and when I try to advance the tape she sticks...not too mention, for some reason every time I started a new run I wouldn't get any mud for the first 10 to 20 inches...? It's probably a simple fix but I don't have the patience for it on the job...nobody services these types of tools near me...any thoughts?

Or anyone else experience this kind of thing?


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Just realized I shouldn't hijack this thread...my bad...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Aaron; How keen are you on helping someone out with north star tools? I didn't have much of a choice in brands (only the one) when I purchased my set, but I nearly tossed my bazooka out the window yesterday...jamming like crazy...the cutter blade isn't retracting fully after I engage it and when I try to advance the tape she sticks...not too mention, for some reason every time I started a new run I wouldn't get any mud for the first 10 to 20 inches...? It's probably a simple fix but I don't have the patience for it on the job...nobody services these types of tools near me...any thoughts?
> 
> Or anyone else experience this kind of thing?


you may half to do the same thing I did to my zook, put more tension on the spring. Maybe not as much tension as I have on mine. So a new spring maybe in order.

As for the dry spots for 1st 20 feet of tape, look at 2nd pic, always make sure that pin is sticking in


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I was looking at another post and their was a link to contractor talk I clicked and had the option of installing an app for my android. Does anyone know what that is.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, getplastered, if you find you half to put a lot of tension on your spring (as I did) then you may half to wrap another copper wire here (where red arrow points) If not, your gooser (needle housing) will not return to it's proper position.

And best of all, no duct tape was used in this temporary fix:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I was looking at another post and their was a link to contractor talk I clicked and had the option of installing an app for my android. Does anyone know what that is.











.
.
.
:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

If you are going to show that bazooka off so much, why not post a logo to go with it? 
 :laughing:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> you may half to do the same thing I did to my zook, put more tension on the spring. Maybe not as much tension as I have on mine. So a new spring maybe in order.
> 
> As for the dry spots for 1st 20 feet of tape, look at 2nd pic, always make sure that pin is sticking in



Thanks 2buck...was showing the gc the issues and we figured the spring was the obvious issue...he suggested shortening and re-attaching...guess i'll order a new one. I just use the thing, clean it and try to keep it lubed as best i can.

As for the second pic, I can't tell what "pin" should be sticking in? The dry spots are only 10 to 20 inches...but they are often every second run or more...very frustrating.

And what purpose would the copper wire serve? As a spacer? 

I knew I should have ordered a columbia set...lol


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, I see what pin you're talking about...i'll check it out tomorrow...thanks 2buck...:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Thanks 2buck...was showing the gc the issues and we figured the spring was the obvious issue...he suggested shortening and re-attaching...guess i'll order a new one. I just use the thing, clean it and try to keep it lubed as best i can.
> 
> As for the second pic, I can't tell what "pin" should be sticking in? The dry spots are only 10 to 20 inches...but they are often every second run or more...very frustrating.
> 
> ...


here's a pic of a columbia zook, I know they won't sue me.:whistling2:

when your zook is empty, this pin will come up, when you fill it, it should recess in, sometimes they don't (always oil that spot). and if it don't recess in, you will get dry spots. Aaron can explain why, I'm not that smart. I just know how to keep them running.

And for the copper spacer thing, too hard to explain but,,,,, if you were running the tube, you would be like " that silver thing needs to go higher, but I'm not F'n with the chain, so I will do this.

getting new cell tomorrow, maybe ill post you a pic, then it will make sense:yes:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> here's a pic of a columbia zook, I know they won't sue me.:whistling2:
> 
> when your zook is empty, this pin will come up, when you fill it, it should recess in, sometimes they don't (always oil that spot). and if it don't recess in, you will get dry spots. Aaron can explain why, I'm not that smart. I just know how to keep them running.
> 
> ...



Thanks 2buck...drank too much beer today to f with my zook....hopefully 2 morrow...if my head ain't too sore...we need a DWT app...

Let u know...thanks again:thumbsup:


----------

